# Εξάπτομαι και αόριστος...



## Anni (Aug 18, 2008)

Καλημέρα!
Σε μια πρόσφατη συζήτηση, κάποιος φίλος με ρώτησε "υπάρχει ο αόριστος του εξάπτομαι και αν ναι, ποιος είναι;"

Οφείλω να ομολογήσω πως με κόλλησε στον τοίχο. Στο μυαλό μου ήρθε ο αόριστος του "εξάπτω" και του "άπτω", αλλά του "εξάπτομαι" όχι. Στύβω και ξαναστύβω το μυαλό μου, ξεφυλλίζω λεξικά και γραμματικές...αλλά τίποτα!

Καμιά ιδέα;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 18, 2008)

Καλημέρα, Anni,

Ο αόριστος του εξάπτομαι, απ' ό,τι ξέρω, είναι εξήφθην, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί ποτέ στην καθομιλουμένη -- ούτε να προσαρμοστεί: εξάφθηκα; Δεν νομίζω.

Ας έρθουν και οι γνώστες, όμως.


----------



## Anni (Aug 18, 2008)

Το "εξήφθην" το σκέφτηκα και εγώ, αλλά κοιτάζοντας στο λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη, είδα πως είναι ο αόριστος του "εξάπτω"...
Ψάχνοντας (λες και δεν είχα τίποτα καλύτερο να κάνω...), έριξα και μια ματιά στο "'άπτομαι", το οποίο, σύμφωνα με τον ανωτέρω ως αποθετικό ισχύει μόνο στον ενεστώτα.

Ας περιμένουμε, λοιπόν, τους ειδικούς...:)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 18, 2008)

Ο αόριστος του εξάπτω είναι εξήψα, όχι εξήφθην.
Ο Μπαμπινιώτης γράφει και το εξήψα και το εξήφθην, δηλαδή τον αόριστο του εξάπτω και του εξάπτομαι.


----------



## Anni (Aug 18, 2008)

Έχεις δίκιο!


----------



## sarant (Aug 18, 2008)

Πολύ καλό παράδειγμα, αν και όχι το μοναδικό. Ενώ το "εξάπτομαι" μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί κάλλιστα στην καθομιλουμένη, (-- Μην εξάπτεσαι!) οποιαδήποτε απόπειρα να ειπωθεί σε αόριστο προκαλεί γέλιο (σκεφτείτε και τα άλλα πρόσωπα, π.χ. εξήφθημεν). Επομένως, στον αόριστο θα χρησιμοποιηθεί άλλο ρήμα ή περίφραση.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2008)

Να ξαναδώσω το σύνδεσμο του κλιτικού λεξικού:

http://www.neurolingo.gr/el/online_tools/lexiscope.htm?term=εξάπτω

Αλλά τα πνεύματα ούτε εξάφθηκαν πουθενά ούτε εξάφτηκαν.


----------



## Anni (Aug 18, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ, Νίκελ!

Ελπίζω να μην...εξαφθούν σύντομα!:)


----------



## Dr Moshe (Aug 18, 2008)

Αν και βρίσκομαι σε διακοπές, ας μου επιτραπεί να προσθέσω μια λεπτομέρεια, αφού εκφράσω την εκτίμησή μου για τα στοιχεία που αναφέρθηκαν.

Ο αόριστος των συνθέτων τού _άπτομαι _απαντά σχεδόν αποκλειστικά στο γ΄ ενικό (ενίοτε και πληθυντικό) πρόσωπο. Εκεί δεν υπάρχει καμμία δυσκολία ούτε λόγος να διστάζουμε για τύπους όπως _συνήφθη, εξήφθη, προσήφθη, _τους οποίους δεν χρειάζεται να στερηθούμε γυρεύοντας αμφιβόλου ακριβείας συνώνυμα.

Στα υπόλοιπα πρόσωπα συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται περίφραση και μερικές φορές ο σύνθετος παρωχημένος τύπος ή το ρήμα σε ευχετική τροπικότητα.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------

